# Winkende Menschen



## JoeFrag (10. Januar 2005)

Guten abend,

Ich möchte für eine Freundin eine Karte machen wo mann zwei Personen vor einem Haus stehen sieht die winken.
Da dies Karte Vektorförmig (also im Comicstyle) sein soll dachte ich das mir vieleicht hier jemand helfen könnte.
Ich such entweder gleich eine Symbol-datei einer  (oder zweier) winkenden Person (en) oder ein Bild wo eine  (oder zwei) Person (en) winkt und nach vorne schaut die ich zum nachzeichenn (da ich das nicht so aus dem Stehgreif kann, weil ich Anfänger bin) in den Hintergrund legen kann.

Software: Illustrator

Habe schon gegoogelt , ijn den mir bekannten Stock-Foto-Websites und im Forum gesucht.
Kann mir jemand so eine Symboldatei oder so ein Bild zur verfügung stellen?

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (11. Januar 2005)

Hm, also der beste Weg wäre, wenn Du Dir eine Digitalkamera schnappst
und selber auf die Pirsch gehst, um Dein Motiv genau so abzulichten, wie
Du es gern möchtest.


----------



## _chefrocka (11. Januar 2005)

Was?
Du hast wirklich _kein_ passendes Motiv auf den einschlägigen Stock-Foto-Sites gefunden? Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Gerade, wo es sich um eine Handlung wie das Winken handelt müssten doch Hunderte Bilder auftauchen, oder?

EDIT

Du könntest natürlich auch eine Art Composing machen:
Zuerst suchst du dir ein Foto, wo zwei Menschen stehen und winken. Das zeichnest du nach. Dann suchst du dir ein Foto mit einem schönen, passendem Haus, welches du dann auch nachzeichnest. Zum Schluss legst du die Zeichnungen dann zusammen.


----------



## JoeFrag (11. Januar 2005)

Danke erstmal für die Kommentare.

@_chefrocka:
Meine Erfahrungen bei den Stock-Foto-Sites ist, dass die Menschen immer versuchen so künstlerisch wie möglich da zu stehen und zu winken. Genau das brauche ich nicht. Ich brauch "normal" dastehende und winkende Personen.

@Markus Kolletzky:
die Idee ist mir auch schon bekommen aber da ich keine eigene Digicam habe und frühstens am ochenende eine bekommen könnte habe ich mir gedacht, dass mir vieleicht hier jemand früher helfen kann.  Fals das nicht der Fall ist würde ich dann halt du Digitalkammeramethode wählen (müssen). Außerdem soll sie ja nicht gleich mitbekommen was ich vor habe.


tschüß


----------



## JoeFrag (10. April 2005)

Guten Morgen.

Wie oben schon geschrieben versuche ich zwei personen zu "vektorisieren". Ich habe jetzt die Methode mit dem Foto in den Hintergrund legen versucht, leider fällt mir das arbeiten mit dem Pfadwerkzeug nicht wirklich  so leicht (wie gedacht). Ich müsste die Karte aber in nächtser Zeit fertig sein  soll (und somit keine Zeit für weitere Übung ist) würde ich gerne wissen ob jemand nen link zu einer Symbol-Datei oder bloß ein Bild mit Personen (komplett, also auch die Füße) für mich hatt oder weiß wo ich eins herbekomme.
Ich werde auch noch weiter mit dem Pfadwerkzeug üben bloß für die Karte ist die Zeit zu knapp.

Joe


----------



## Ellie (10. April 2005)

Hallo JoeFrag,

das Problem ist, daß man lizensierte Bilder nicht einfach weitergeben darf, das gilt auch für Cliparts. Die Frage nach dem copyright ist wichtig um evtl. großen Ärger zu vermeiden.

Es gibt reichlich Anbieter für Cliparts im www, Du mußt nur aufpassen wie hoch die Kosten dafür sind. Mit etwas Geduld findest Du das passende Bild. Sonst gibt es noch Billig-CD´s für 10 Euro in den Computerecken der Kaufhäuser.

LG,
Ellie


----------

